# Oh, my...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...mousies!

I'm feeling more energetic this week and took a bunch of pix last night in the mousery. First up are two does who were bred to there sire, Adamant. He's a busy boy, now that I've decided on him as my primary buck in the tri lines. the littler ones are the girls from that pairing. I got only one with tri markings, which was kind of a disappointment, but I love these uneven marked meeces!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Cute with a capital Q Lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww! I love the little cutie in the third piccie!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These got left out be mistake; here are Adamant's sons off the two black and white does:







I was very pleased to see the nice really rich blue marked boy in this litter. The nice dark blue will make for better contrast in my blue tris.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamant apparently got off a few more shots before he went to new quarters; the lovely lady on the left, who was in my post of yesterday, is showing! I thought she looked a bit wide in the caboose.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

In the cage below, is that a broken satin chocolate in the corner?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it is. That's a broken satin tri, bluish in color...my blue tris are getting better every generation. When I first had the tris I had no good information whatsoever, and was flailing about breeding this and that and getting that and this, I really didn't figure out that the different dilutions resulted in different kinds and distributions of colors, and I apparently tried to breed aomething that c arried both c^h and c^ch. For lack of a better word, I called them paisley mousies, as they had swirls of white among the craziest markings you could imagine. Thank Goddess for the Finns!! They helped me clue up pretty quick!

Now I'll probably spend the next four or five years getting all the dilutions sorted out so I can breed what I want to! The Finns and I were both surprised to find out that c (albino) sufficed to produce some nice tris when combined with any other c dilution. They proposed I do that, and it apparently gives the solidest evidence that I'm seeing a Cattanach's translocation in action. Ain't biotech grand?!


----------

